
Doctors aghast at Groupon deals for medical care - heshiebee
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/09/medical-groupons-show-how-bonkers-us-healthcare-is-doc-says/
======
WheelsAtLarge
Groupons for services just don't work. No matter how good a provider is they
can't provide full service at cut-rate prices and still make a living. The
only way to do it is to reduce the service itself which is the last thing you
want to get if you are being serviced by a doctor.

No thank you...

